# sandboden oder kies



## santos (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,habe vor knapp 4wochen meinen Teich fertig gestellt.
Jetzt eine frage,kann ich nachträglich Sand auf den Boden machen oder soll ich lieber kies holen? LG


----------



## Doc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*



santos schrieb:


> Hallo,habe vor knapp 4wochen meinen Teich fertig gestellt.
> Jetzt eine frage,kann ich nachträglich Sand auf den Boden machen oder soll ich lieber kies holen? LG



Füllst Du jetzt Sand ein ... (mach das mal innem gefüllten Waschbecken - schraub vorher den Anschluss ab) wird sich das Wasser ratz fatz verfärben und Deine Wasserwerte werden ansteigen ... gewaschener Kies geht ... ich überlege momentan, meinen wieder rauszuholen ... werde es wahrscheinlich aber lassen, da sich __ Molche & Co darin aufhalten. ...Algen lieben jedoch auch solche Steine


----------



## santos (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Also das mit dem Sand wird wohl nichts,deswegen wollte ich nur nochmal nachfragen,konnte es mir schon denken.
Also werde ich wohl kies holen.


----------



## MadDog (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Hallo Santos,
es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit. 

Ich habe Sand mit Lehm gemischt, dieses Gemisch in rechteckige Betonkübel und Blumenkästen gefüllt. Dann die Pflanzen eingesetzt und mit ganz feinen Kies 5-8 mm abgedeckt. Oben drauf dann nochmal Grobkies 16-32mm. Es hat sich beim Einsetzen der Pflanzkästen ganz kurz eine Verfärbung ergeben (Sand/Lehm) aber dieses war innerhalb von 10 Min. wieder weg.

Mein Fazit ist. Das war mal eine gute Idee von mir. Wesentlich besser als die Verwendung von Teicherde oder nur Kies. Bei nur Kies ist das Wachstum der Pflanzen nicht so gut.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

hallo,

hier ist mal mein bodenbelagaufbau: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/179

am anfang dachte ich auch 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/177


wird das nochmal klar  - ja es dauert halt etwas 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/186


und dann passt es 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/239


einfach nur etwas geduld haben - es lohnt sich


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Hallo,

ich würde immer wieder Sand nehmen, ich finde ihn viel reinigungsfreundlicher als Kies(el), weil der Mulm oben drauf liegt und relativ leicht entfernt werden kann. Ausserdem siedeln sich die erwünschten Bakis auf Sand an. Kiesel sind die Lieblinge der Fadenalgen und der Schmodder sammelt sich dazwischen.

Einfüllen nachträglich ist nicht das Problem. Ich habe Spielsand genommen, nach zwei, drei Tagen war alles wieder klar. 

Ein Tipp hier aus dem Forum, der sehr gut funktionieren soll: Nimm ein KG-Rohr (oder ähnliches), das lang genug ist, um auf den Grund zu reichen, und kippe den Sand da durch hinein, es wirbeln so weniger Feinteile auf.


----------



## Klausile (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Hi,
auch ich habe Sand im Teich.
Ich habe gewaschenen Flusssand 0-2 mm verwendet.
Das Einbringen mit einem 100 KG Rohr geht ganz gut und die Trübung dauert nur ein oder zwei Tage.
Auch das Argument mit dem Mulm ist nicht zu verachten. Zum Reinigen des Bodens muss ich nur ab und an mal "umrühren" dann landet alles irgend wann im Bodenablauf.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Moin,

Du kannst problemlos den Sand im Nachhinein einfüllen, wie Else schon schreibt.
Am Teichgrund selbst würde ich keinen Lehm verwenden....sondern eher für die Uferpartien, und diesen dann entweder mit Sand mischen, oder reinen Lehm verwenden und eine Deckschicht von 5-10cm Sand verwenden.

Ich sage gleich dazu: In den ersten 1-2 Jahren (da sprechen eigene Erfahrungswerte ) wird es massig Fadenalgen geben, aber mit der Zeit pendelt sich das ganze ein!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## wp-3d (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*



santos schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Sand wird wohl nichts,deswegen wollte ich nur nochmal nachfragen,konnte es mir schon denken.
> Also werde ich wohl kies holen.




Hi Santos,

siehe ab Beitrag 56 :  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22501/page-6

keinesfalls groben Kies sonst hast Du auf Ewigkeit Probleme.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ein Tipp hier aus dem Forum, der sehr gut funktionieren soll: Nimm ein KG-Rohr (oder ähnliches), das lang genug ist, um auf den Grund zu reichen, und kippe den Sand da durch hinein, es wirbeln so weniger Feinteile auf.




Eine kleine Anmerkung dazu, feuchte den Sand vorher etwas an (nicht zuviel) dann klappt es besser, die Feinanteile wirbeln dann weniger auf.


----------



## santos (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Danke für all eure tips und hilfreichen antworten. Jetzt noch eine frage,was habt ihr für Steine für euren bachlauf genommen? Groben kies?
LG


----------



## Algusmaximus (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Für den Bachlauf habe ich alle Größen verwendet. Ich habe aus einem Steinbruch Körnung 0 - 5mm, bis 10mm und 10 - 30 mm . Die groberen Körnungen verhindern das Wegschwemmen des Sandes. Es stellt sich nach kurzer Zeit eine dem nat. Vorbild ganz ähnlicher Aufbau ein, Sand füllt die Zwischenräume und wird gehalten durch die gröberen Bestandteile. Dazu kommen noch Pflanzen die sich ansiedeln und die Sache verfestigen. Ab und an mal einen fetteren Broken dazwischen, kann man wunderschön und natürlich gestalten. Sieht dann in klein genauso aus wie das natürliche Vorbild. Bachlaufgefälle relativ gering halten. Wenn man einen größeren Höhenunterschied zu überwinden hat, lieber irgendwo  über einen Treppenfalll oder Wasserfall. Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sollte nicht zu hoch sein für diesen Aufbau.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: sandboden oder kies*

Hallo Santos,
für den Bachlauf verwende ich auch Steine in allen Größen.
Nur kein zu feines Material.
Als Bodensubstrat im Teich hab ich Sand genommen - zum zweiten Mal bereits, da ein
Teichumbau gerade hinter mir steht.
LG Markus


----------

